# Headlamps and Spotlights



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm seem to be getting out earlier and/or later all the time and looking for a headlamp and/or spotlight...or both. While running it makes it easier to find the markers quickly instead of instead of just watching the GPS chart and looking for it when it get close and also to see bait when chumming it up on the flat before sunrise.

Anyone have something they like and recommend? There are so many options and nothing is that expensive, but if the group knowledge exists I'll tap into it.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I have the best luck with Petzl headlamps. The Tactikka is my favorite. 

If you are on the water a couple times a week, a rechargeable Q-beam is awesome. If you use it once every couple of weeks, I'd get a corded Q-Beam. Don't spend too much money on any spotlight though. You'll destroy it by accident long before it wears out. 

Just remember to practice light discipline. Never, ever shine any light at another boat. I used to frequently get lit up by ******** with headlamps and it smoked my night vision.

Nate


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I have a rechargeable Stanley fatmax spotlight that has been awesome for several years. It stays under the seat of my truck plugged into the 2nd cig lighter that only has power when the key is on. Keeps it up often enough to prevent dying from not being used like Nate mentioned above. I also use a cheap Energizer headlamp that runs on AAA batteries. Think it was $12 at Wallyworld, it has 3 settings stays in my fishing bag and gets worn when I'm launching in the dark. I usually lose them before they break.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

LowHydrogen said:


> I have a rechargeable Stanley fatmax spotlight that has been awesome for several years. It stays under the seat of my truck plugged into the 2nd cig lighter that only has power when the key is on. Keeps it up often enough to prevent dying from not being used like Nate mentioned above. I also use a cheap Energizer headlamp that runs on AAA batteries. Think it was $12 at Wallyworld, it has 3 settings stays in my fishing bag and gets worn when I'm launching in the dark. I usually lose them before they break.


I have the smaller Fatmax and the big one. They are all you need and the cool thing is they are rechargeable and also have a 12v socket and wall plug charger. You can run with the 12v plugged in and never run out of juice but I never had to. My small one is about 5 years old and still going strong. The distance that little thing will light up is crazy. I think the newer models of the small one are about $50 and the big one is about $70


----------



## AMiller (Mar 12, 2018)

I use a Petzl Duo LED 5 Headlamp when setting decoys. Batteries last all season long and then some. Waterproof to 5 meters, dropped mine in an impoundment last year unknowingly and went back to get it a week later, sitting in a foot of water, no problems.

For a spot light I use a Streamlight Poly Stinger LED. A lot of law enforcement use them. Not as big as a Q-beam but nearly just as bright. Rechargeable. I have a charging cradle mounted in my truck, and one in the house. Supper bright when looking for channel markers, or blinding home intruders. Conveniently stored in a vertical rod holder on the center console for quick access.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Just remember to practice light discipline. Never, ever shine any light at another boat. I used to frequently get lit up by ******** with headlamps and it smoked my night vision.


No problem with that...I'm a veteran and night vision importance is really drilled into everyone. Landing a helicopter on a moving ship at night puts a lot of people's lives at risk.


----------

